# Cinnamon



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Cinnamon gives birth so far to a blue eyed little girl.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow...now that's an action shot!!! Congrats!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Awwww, beautiful baby. I took a picture just like that once lol, except I was behind her and the baby actually had its eyes open haha.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Eve was born with one leg and head. I had to assist a little. She is up and nursing. Now waiting to see what else is going to happen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! What a shot!! Congrats on one so far...


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Well she only had the one little doe. But I am totally happy with having 2 babies born a week apart. Both of my bucks have done their job.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow! Great shot! Your in opp? We should totally get together an talk all things goaty


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

